# What types of food/cuisine do you enjoy?



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

I've been very lucky to live in such a diverse city that I can visit restaurants that prepare food from all around the world. Sure there's the typical Italian, French, other European, Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Mexican, Thai but then there are those you don't see to often that I've really grown to enjoy. 

For example I visit Ethiopian restaurants occassionally which are great because they practice communal dining (everyone eats from the same large platter) tearing pieces of flat bread (injeera) and scooping the food. Ethiopian food resembles in some respects Indian, however Ethiopians use spices not used in other cuisines.

Then there are Armenian and Turkish restaurants which are similar by virtue of their world geography. The cuisine is middle-eastern with a twist. We also get to enjoy great Portuguese restaurants here, with my favourites being grilled sardines and 'Churasco' bbq chicken with Piri-Piri sauce - fabulous!

I first tried Mongolian on a trip to New Zealand and when I returned I spent the next few years trying to find a local restaurant that prepared it... well I finally found one. Mogolian cuisine involves the diner choosing all the raw ingredients such as veggies, sliced meats, herbs, spices and oils, placing them all into a bowl and handing the bowl to the cook who then quickly cooks it on an enormous hot plate (about 6 feet across) in front of you, much like a stir fry. You just keep going back for more which is great because you get the opportunity to try many different ingredients and combinations.

I'd have to say that my favourite stand-by is Indian cuisine. It doesn't matter what region of Indian it's from, I just love all of it :dr 

So let's hear what your favourites or 'off the beaten path' options are.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I love mexican thai and italian.. in that order


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

"Seefood"

(I see it, I eat it  )


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> "Seefood"
> 
> (I see it, I eat it  )


:tpd: :tpd:

unless it has curry.. u


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Creole/ cajun or even Basque. I would also have to agree with seafood (I see it and I just have to eat it)


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I go with Thai followed closely by Chinese.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

livwire68 said:


> *Creole/ cajun* or even Basque. I would also have to agree with seafood (I see it and I just have to eat it)


:tpd: Cajun and Creole is great!!:tu I have never tried Turkish or Armenian, but I bet it would be great.

Woogie


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Korean.....

It's a communal type setting a lot of little vegetable dishes shared centering around a few entrees of Korean BBQ and Fish.

It's delicious.


----------



## Wreckless (Apr 27, 2007)

LOVE latin food, Chinese, Lebanese, and most things spicy


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Wreckless said:


> LOVE latin food, Chinese, Lebanese, and most things spicy


:tpd:

:dr :dr


----------



## Wreckless (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh yeah Korean is pretty good as well. I think my fav is Jae yuk dup bob (spicy pork over rice) :dr


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

this was my seefood for tonight..


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Slower than me and edible. 

I like all sorts of different styles of food, and will try almost anything. My faves are probably Cajun, Mexican, Italian, and good ole Country cooking.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> this was my seefood for tonight..


Looks good. What did you smoke while grilling?

Woogie


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

I'll eat pretty much anything, although I do love pizza.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

I fell in love with Thai while living in Seattle. I also love any fresh seafood esp crab, halibut, salmon (copper river:dr )


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

fresh seafood...thick juicy prime rib....

like my cigars, I like lots of flavor and spice


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Southern soul food.
Nothing like some fried chicken,rice and gravy,mac & cheese,turnip greens and homemade biscuits.:dr


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I like just about everything, but my favorites are:

Middle Eastern
Indian
Mexican
Brazilian
Portuguese
Italian


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Woogie said:


> Looks good. What did you smoke while grilling?
> 
> Woogie


I smoked a CAO Soprano Boss (thanks Derek  )


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

In this order

Italian 
Greek 
Thai 
Chinese
American


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Portuguese


Very underrated and unknown to most, but so so good (and Im not just saying that 'cause I'm Portuguese!)


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> Very underrated and unknown to most, but so so good (and Im not just saying that 'cause I'm Portuguese!)


Santos- From Azores or mainland? Is Ad for Adrianos?


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I love all ethnic foods, but I guess my favorites are the countries that line the Mediterranean (highlight on seafood), probably in this order:

Italian (Sicilian)
Greek
Turkish
Lebanese
Coastal French (Provencal)
Coastal Spanish (Catalan)

Probably throw in Thai, Polish (Eastern European), Jewish in their somewhere.


I'll try anything - I've had Calves Brain salad in Riyadh Saudi Arabia, something on a skewer in Songtan Korea (yikes!!), and Haggis and Kippers before a round of golf in St. Andrews Scotland. I actually like Haggis, even though in the words of Mike Meyers, "It seems like the cuisine of Scotland was based on a dare!" If you like corned beef Hash or Scrapple, you can probably stomach Haggis. I used to get over to the Azores about once every other month with the Air Force, fresh Swordfish Cataplana and a crisp bottle of Vinho Verde is hard to beat.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Indian without a doubt!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

rainman said:


> What types of food/cuisine do you enjoy?


Yes.


----------



## virginia_dave (May 8, 2007)

Anything I can use a spork on.


Seafood prepared anyway. I just had Thai for the first time 2 weeks ago and while delicious it was HOT..!!!


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

I live in SoCal so the food choices are crazy. My foods lately are:

Vietnamese Pho (pronounced Fuh)
Hot and Cold Ramen
Sushi
Lebanese
Mexican Taqueria's (good al pastor is like sucking face with an angel)
Thai

And whatever nasty thing the Disneyland Cafeteria has.


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

This is what I'm a real fan of in this order:

Steak - New York Sirloin:tu 

Dim Sum

Seafood 

Bar Food - Onion Rings, A Good Burger, Mozerella Sticks, etc...

Some Japanese Food

Greek

Crepes

That's about it. Used to like Italian but now find it kinda boring.


----------

